# First AAS Cycle PCT Advice



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

OK....getting ready to run my very first AAS cycle:

Dbol 25 mgs ED Week 1-6
Test C 500 mgs EW Monday/Thursday Week 1-12

I am :
6'1
224 (currently in Superdrol PCT and have lost 1 lb)
14% BF


Typically I run Nolva at 20/20/10/10 and have had no problems....but that was with P-Plex, Superdrol, Hdrol, and Bold.

I just asked this in "Chatbox" and got "BOTH". What do you guys suggest for PCT?


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm not going to comment on the PCT as I never come off so I wouldn't be able to give you good advice...  But I will suggest that you drop the Dbol for your first cycle and I think most on here will agree with me.  Test is PLENTY for a first cycle.  You will have awesome gains so long as your diet is in check.  The Dbol has a place for sure, just not in a first cycle.  One compound to start with, then add it in during later cycles my friend.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

I suggest 4 weeks of Clomid and Nolva PCT looks like this

Day 1- 100mg Clomid, 40mg Nolva
Day 2 thru 14- 50mg clomid, 40mg nolva
Days 15 thru 30- 25mg Clomid, 20mg Nolva


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I'm not going to comment on the PCT as I never come off so I wouldn't be able to give you good advice...  But I will suggest that you drop the Dbol for your first cycle and I think most on here will agree with me.  Test is PLENTY for a first cycle.  You will have awesome gains so long as your diet is in check.  The Dbol has a place for sure, just not in a first cycle.  One compound to start with, then add it in during later cycles my friend.



I agree with what spongy says about Test Only Frist cycle. Its what I did, and I had great results, and Im most likely rocking D-bol next go around


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Also you may want to look into HCG, either during cycle or a blast phase. Research it, and let me know if you want to run it, then I can help ya out with dosing and such.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

HCG to save your nuts!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I'm not going to comment on the PCT as* I never come off *so I wouldn't be able to give you good advice...  But I will suggest that you drop the Dbol for your first cycle and I think most on here will agree with me.  Test is PLENTY for a first cycle.  You will have awesome gains so long as your diet is in check.  The Dbol has a place for sure, just not in a first cycle.  One compound to start with, then add it in during later cycles my friend.



How do you get by with that?


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> I suggest 4 weeks of Clomid and Nolva PCT looks like this
> 
> Day 1- 100mg Clomid, 40mg Nolva
> Day 2 thru 14- 50mg clomid, 40mg nolva
> Days 15 thru 30- 25mg Clomid, 20mg Nolva



Much different protocol than I am use to!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Much different protocol than I am use to!!



Yeaaaa buddddy, its how its done with AAS

BTW Spongy is on TRT (Testosterone Replacement Therapy) Never comes off the SAUCE!! LIKE A BOSS haha.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

You can go few ways for PCT one is the way Hockey just gave you (very nice one) or do 
clomid 50/50/50/50
Nolva 40/40/20/20 
If you want to do hcg which is not a must but helps a lot with recovery you can do during cycle like this: 500ius x week split in 2 shots of 250ius and or the blast for 10 days 1000ius ED or 1000ius EOD both ways work. I know Hockey did it EOD I did ED. I think you need to experience to see which one works better for you. This is for a light cycle tho. Some ppl run more than others or others just 500iu for 10 days.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 28, 2012)

Hockey is correct.  When I'm not on cycle I still inject Test C or Test E E5D (with valid prescription of course) to keep my testosterone levels at the high end of "normal" whatever my doctor decides normal is.  Which in my case is 1200-1500 (best doctor ever.).



Shane1974 said:


> How do you get by with that?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Hockey is correct.  When I'm not on cycle I still inject Test C or Test E E5D (with valid prescription of course) to keep my testosterone levels at the high end of "normal" whatever my doctor decides normal is.  Which in my case is *1200-1500 *(best doctor ever.).



Lucky Fackkkkkk


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> If you want to do hcg which is not a must but helps a lot with recovery you can do during cycle like this: 500ius x week split in 2 shots of 250ius and or the blast for 10 days 1000ius ED or 1000ius EOD both ways work. I know Hockey did it EOD I did ED. I think you need to experience to see which one works better for you. This is for a light cycle tho. Some ppl run more than others or others just 500iu for 10 days.



Yeah - your testes will certainly appreciate it - just do a little research on this part (kiki posted a good thread on it in here somewhere) and choose if/how you'd like to move forward with it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

Spongy said:


> Hockey is correct.  When I'm not on cycle I still inject Test C or Test E E5D (with valid prescription of course) to keep my testosterone levels at the high end of "normal" whatever my doctor decides normal is.  Which in my case is 1200-1500 (best doctor ever.).



Holy Shit. Normal = 1200-1500? I agree...the best doctor ever.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> You can go few ways for PCT one is the way Hockey just gave you (very nice one) or do
> clomid 50/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/40/20/20
> If you want to do hcg which is not a must but helps a lot with recovery you can do during cycle like this: 500ius x week split in 2 shots of 250ius and or the blast for 10 days 1000ius ED or 1000ius EOD both ways work. I know Hockey did it EOD I did ED. I think you need to experience to see which one works better for you. This is for a light cycle tho. Some ppl run more than others or others just 500iu for 10 days.



So if you do 500ius EW, do you do that for 10 days? At the end on the cycle, or at the start of PCT?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> So if you do 500ius EW, do you do that for 10 days? At the end on the cycle, or at the start of PCT?



I waited till the start of PCT to do my HCG blast phase. After the 10 days of HCG on the 11th day of PCT you start Clomid/Nolva. YOU DO NOT RUN CLOMID/NOLVA WITH HCG NOT NEVER!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 28, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> So if you do 500ius EW, do you do that for 10 days? At the end on the cycle, or at the start of PCT?



If you do during cycle you don`t need to do blast, If you do during cycle is the whole cycle. If you do the blast is before start PCT before start SERM treatment. Its depend on the esters, if is a long esters around day 14 you start SERM treatment if is short 7-10 days. So before SERM you do your HGC blast. make sense?


----------



## Jada (Jun 28, 2012)

Pikki great advice bro . Speakin like a OG


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> You can go few ways for PCT one is the way Hockey just gave you (very nice one) or do
> clomid 50/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/40/20/20
> If you want to do hcg which is not a must but helps a lot with recovery you can do during cycle like this: 500ius x week split in 2 shots of 250ius and or the blast for 10 days 1000ius ED or 1000ius EOD both ways work. I know Hockey did it EOD I did ED. I think you need to experience to see which one works better for you. This is for a light cycle tho. Some ppl run more than others or others just 500iu for 10 days.



Pikiki is taking care of you with this one here. Basic accepted PCT protocol here. Works 99% of the time. I would not look at HCG unless it is a longer or more complex cycle. I would also drop the Dbol for your fist run and keep a log so I can get to know you better!


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 29, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Pikiki is taking care of you with this one here. Basic accepted PCT protocol here. Works 99% of the time. I would not look at HCG unless it is a longer or more complex cycle. I would also drop the Dbol for your fist run and keep a log so I can get to know you better!



You got it. It will be a while, I am in the middle of a Superdrol PCT. I always have to wait on lipids to return to normal after Mdrol. Totally trashes 'em.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

U wont look back at mdrol after a test cycle...


----------

